

Homeless man who took coding lessons produces first app - ck2
http://www.businessinsider.com/homeless-coders-trees-for-cars-app-2013-12

======
eumm
Was not able to find what was the framework used. Any ideas on what was used
to package the code into ios app?

Previous interviews mentioned they used Chromebook and Nitrious.IO to work and
develop the project but seems like something else needed to package the
javascript or rails code into the ios app? Or maybe I am missing something

~~~
wmil
From looking at the screenshots I'd say it's most likely Cordova/Phonegap w/
JQuery Mobile.

------
ck2
Someone post a review?

ps. Is that a gas station with grass???

